

Security researcher hacks plane mid-flight - adpreese
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/05/fbi-researcher-admitted-to-hacking-plane-in-flight-causing-it-to-climb/

======
greenyoda
Prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9554841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9554841)

